
Palo Alto Housing vs. Everywhere Else - SQL2219
http://greyenlightenment.com/real-estate-palo-alto-vs-everywhere-else/
======
DrScump
"Anyone with a good idea and some coding can become a millionaire overnight
and a billionaire within a couple years."

